# Mares Expecting!



## CAVaqueroHorses (Jul 25, 2013)

I am really excited that my mare La Victoria is expecting her 6th foal. She just loves being a mom and am really excited to see this foal. 









I bred her to my recently acquired old blooded California Vaquero Horse stallion (Spanish type Sulphur horse) Senior Diego in April. She hasn't come back into season and her belly already has a slight bulge. I am so looking forward to seeing this foal in March! I wonder if this foal will be her 6th grulla or if she will produce her first zebra dun (only two colors this foal will be). 

Here is the sire Diego (he is going to training while I am in Navy boot camp and A school. I am having him trained in cowboy dressage and working equitation). 


















I am hoping my other mare Arista also took which would add two purebred California Vaquero Horse foals to a population that numbers less than 100 in the world. In that regard, I hope others will recognize and help them in their plight before it is too late and I am also looking forward to the prospect of finally being able to acquire a small chunk of land to expand my breeding and training program. 

Exciting times for California's heritage old Spanish horse breed!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

First, welcome to the forum!

Second, I can't see your pictures (probably my work computer) so I'll look again when I get home.

Sounds like an exciting spring!

Again, welcome.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Beautiful horses.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Welcome!
And gorgeous horses!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so exciting! I absolutely adore babies. I keep denying it but I honestly love them. Congrats on the baby and hope all goes well when the time comes to delivery


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations! They are just gorgeous horses! 

Welcome to the forum!

Nancy


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, gorgeous horses!!


----------



## CAVaqueroHorses (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the welcome and compliments.  

This is the first foal between Victoria and Diego and am really hoping that this cross produces a classic old Spanish type foal (with all that implies in movement, temperament, conformation, and trainability). This foal should be an excellent sized horse (for this breed anyways) at about 14.3HH to 15HH. I am aiming at producing working equitation horses (can't have big horses for that sport or you wont do as well), classical dressage horses, and trail/endurance horses. 

I am planning on doing some limited distance rides next year on my stallion, exhibitions (to introduce people to the breed), dressage, and working equitation (which includes dressage, but doesn't give big points for a natural extended trot. This helps a lot in getting high scores for breeds - like the classical Spanish horses that do not naturally have a big extended trot like a warmblood does). Diego will be in Texas for training for about 8 months or so. Really excited about him being so well trained! I am hoping to be stationed at Camp Pendleton as it has some amazing and gorgeous trails. This base also has its own stable.


----------

